

How I Won a Copyfight  - kqr2
http://www.kyle-brady.com/2009/06/10/how-i-won-a-copyfight/

======
michael_dorfman
I hate to be contrarian, but was this really a fight worth winning? All that
was accomplished is that the professor now needs to spend time every year
retooling all of the homework problems so students can't easily copy from the
now web-published version of) last year's answers.

~~~
TrevorJ
I agree. I normally am all about openness and transparency but I can see the
prof's concern over this particular issue.

